# Wednesday Night Track Fights- fall training race series



## Tystik (Sep 11, 2006)

Just thought I'd put this out there for anyone who wants to do an evening sprint series in preparation for cyclocross or to improve their sprint performance for next year. Races will be Aug 13- October 1 in Brisbane. Flyer is below and other info can be found here.


----------



## Tystik (Sep 11, 2006)

we may or may not have ring girls in bikinis to hold the lap cards.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Tystik said:


> we may or may not have ring girls in bikinis to hold the lap cards.



hey! Mo was wondering what to do since there are only A & B cats. maybe she could be a ring girl in a bikini?


----------



## Tystik (Sep 11, 2006)

i will definitely propose that to her. i think she would enjoy that more anyway.


----------



## Tystik (Sep 11, 2006)

UPDATE- sports basement stepped up to the plate and will be giving away $120 in gift certificates every night to winners of the sprint primes. come on out this wednesday


----------

